# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Where can I buy a US 120v power strip

## barrysumpter

Hi all, 
Work mate from America has a few pieces of 120v stereo equipment the company paid to have sent over. 
He's already sorted out a step down converter 240 to 120vAC 500w
He's missing a couple of 120v power strips. 
Anyone know where he can get a couple from here in Aus?
Surge protector preferred. 
He's renting in Melbourne and I'm in Glen Iris if there is anything close by.

----------


## Moondog55

500 watts is really small to be using a power strip with, but Jaycar used to sell them, I don;t have a current catalogue but try Jaycar.com.au, they may have some old stock, otherwise airmail from the US takes about a week

----------


## barrysumpter

Yeah, JayCar no have. 
I was hoping some of the work around geniuses here would have stumbled upon a source. 
Even though the Ausie $ is doing better that the US $ it still costs $20 to $30 to ship from the US.

----------


## Moondog55

Try Parts Express  OUTLET STRIPS / SURGE SUPPRESSORS from Parts Express ship same day and come with 45 day money back guarantee. Free Shipping Available. Order free 10,000 product catalog. 
Cheap insurance and there is no way around postage cost, my $20- mittens cost $USD32 to post from there to here

----------


## barrysumpter

LOL 
Dooooooooooooooooooh.  That had to have hurt!
Unless you saved $50 including shipping etc. 
Yeah, my point exactly. 
Much prefer to spend my money here. 
So still looking for a source here in Aus. 
Wonder if there is an Americans in Aus forum somewhere. 
All my best.

----------


## chrisp

Barry, 
If you don't mind waiting about a week for delivery, try Element14 (formally Farnell).  Search for "power outlet strip" and then tick the 120V, 125V, 127V to limit the search. 
Some of their stuff is 'professional' and very $$$. 
But some is more reasonably priced.  e.g. TRIPP LITE (POWER PROTECTION)|6NX6|POWER STRIP, 6 OUTLET, 15A, 120V | element14 Australia  
I only did a quick search - there maybe better options for you there. 
I forgot to mention: stock in AU is delivered overnight; stock from overseas takes ~1 week - they fly a container over about once a week, so it depends whether you just miss that week's container, or just get it! 
Chris

----------


## barrysumpter

OK.  Of course they would have to import them. 
Don't know why that didn't cross my mind in the first place. 
So to buy here I still have to pay for a more expensive item and shipping. 
With the Ausie $ doing so well it seems I need to expand my view of supporting the Australian economy to supporting the world economy.  EIGHT OUTLET METAL POWER STRIP 5FT CORD CONTRACTOR NEW (eBay item 230550056276 end time 20-Nov-10 09:04:33 AEDST) : Electronics

----------


## sundancewfs

I've got a couple kicking around...

----------


## barrysumpter

> I've got a couple kicking around...

  Hi sundancewfs, 
Thanks for posting. 
I've just sent you a PM.

----------

